# Police / Immigration case - withdrawn but need advice



## AlmaRota

Hi all,

I was caught up in a situation where a Police case has been raised against the company I was working with, for a bounced cheque. Since the bounced cheque was signed by me, it was a case against me not the company ( as they do here).

The case was registered but my company paid the amount of the cheque and the creditor revoked the Police case by going to the Police station with a release letter. They revoked the case 2 weeks after it was registered.

They sent me a copy of the release letter with a stamp from the Police, acknowledging the Police received the release letter.

I was abroad when this happened, and now I want to come back but I am not sure if all flags have been removed and whether the case is closed or not. The creditor claims the case was automatically closed when they went to the Police station and revoked the case by depositing the release letter.

How can I check everything is OK and I can come back safely ? Is there anything that someone in Dubai can do before i come to make sure everything has been cleared?

I only have a copy of the release letter, the creditor claims the original has been kept by the Police.


----------



## sm105

Which Emirate was the case registered in? Most of the court systems here have an online tracking system which allows you to track the status of the case. If you have the case number, just go to the website and check if it is still active. If not, you should be good to go as that demonstrates that they acted on the withdrawal request.


----------



## AlmaRota

sm105 said:


> Which Emirate was the case registered in? Most of the court systems here have an online tracking system which allows you to track the status of the case. If you have the case number, just go to the website and check if it is still active. If not, you should be good to go as that demonstrates that they acted on the withdrawal request.


The case was only registered with a Police station in Dubai. Police gave the creditor a case number, but according to the creditor, it didn't go to Prosecution/ court. As the amount was paid relatively quickly, the creditor withdrew / revoked the case at the same Police station where he filled the case, He provided me with a release letter from him, which he deposited at the Police station. The release letter from the creditor says he revokes the case against that bounced cheque and the Police has stamped this letter.

The creditor contacted me saying the case is closed and the proof is the release letter from the creditor stamped by the Police.


----------



## sm105

If it didn't even go to public prosecution, chances of any issues at the airport are very slim. 

I'd risk arriving with a copy of the release letter and even if there is a flag, the airport police can sort it out with a few phone calls and release you within the hour.


----------



## AlmaRota

I checked the Dubai court online system and i have actually found out something al though the creditor says the case never went to prosecution/ court.

Case Status:	First Court Hearing	

Next Session Date: xxx ( in 3 months )
Jurisdiction Area :	Sixth amicable settlement of disputes755

Now I am confused, the creditor says he revoked the case and all immigration bans would be lifted and case closed, why is there a case in Dubai Courts system?


----------



## sm105

The police case number and the courts case number are not necessarily the same.


----------



## AlmaRota

sm105 said:


> The police case number and the courts case number are not necessarily the same.


there are no details at all on the Dubai Courts system, just a filling date and case number, which are the same filling date and case number I received from the creditor, so I am assuming is the same case.


----------



## The Rascal

Contact Radha, she'll get a simple Police/Court check done for you that will tell you EXACTLY what is listed against you and where.

detainedindubai

Better to be safe than sorry, nothing worse than getting back here with that feeling that you may be arrested.


----------



## AlmaRota

The Rascal said:


> Contact Radha, she'll get a simple Police/Court check done for you that will tell you EXACTLY what is listed against you and where.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry, nothing worse than getting back here with that feeling that you may be arrested.


Thanks Rascal, I filled in the form on detained in dubai and sent it, hopefully I will get an answer.
is this a paid service Radha offers?

I am confused as the creditor showed me a letter stating he has closed the case with the Police 12 days after it raised it but i can still find a case on Dubai courts system with the same number as my Police case.


----------



## despaired

Why don't you try to call Dubai Police and check? Or why don't you ask your company to take over right now, after your findings?


----------



## AlmaRota

despaired said:


> Why don't you try to call Dubai Police and check? Or why don't you ask your company to take over right now, after your findings?


I wish it was Germany and we could check by the phone on cases like this  
Company not very helpful at the moment despite putting me in this situation.
Trying to send someone to the Police station to see if he can find out.


----------



## Nursemanit

If the company is not being helpful , I would leave them. They put you at risk and they should do the legwork to make it right and put checks in place to make sure it never happens again. Anything short of that and I would not trust them with my freedom.


----------



## The Rascal

AlmaRota said:


> Trying to send someone to the Police station to see if he can find out.


Which you would think would work, but if they are only looking up the case details then you won't get anything different to what you can get on the DPP's website, to do it properly you need to look at 3 things, Passport details, Name and D.O.B., only by searching on all three of these will reveal if there are any open cases against you. Unless it's the passport holder it is very unlikely the police will give you the full details, and, even if you think they have, unless your details were searched in the above way, then it could come up clear when there's an alert out for you because the pp detsials were typed in incorrectly - or your full name etc.

Good luck.


----------



## AlmaRota

The Rascal said:


> Which you would think would work, but if they are only looking up the case details then you won't get anything different to what you can get on the DPP's website, to do it properly you need to look at 3 things, Passport details, Name and D.O.B., only by searching on all three of these will reveal if there are any open cases against you. Unless it's the passport holder it is very unlikely the police will give you the full details, and, even if you think they have, unless your details were searched in the above way, then it could come up clear when there's an alert out for you because the pp detsials were typed in incorrectly - or your full name etc.
> 
> Good luck.


Someone went to the Police station this morning, the Police asked for a copy of the passport, checked and told my mate that the case is closed and all bans have been lifted. they checked all systems to make sure everything is closed, so it seems it's safe to return


----------



## The Rascal

AlmaRota said:


> Someone went to the Police station this morning, the Police asked for a copy of the passport, checked and told my mate that the case is closed and all bans have been lifted. they checked all systems to make sure everything is closed, so it seems it's safe to return


Brilliant news.


----------



## AlmaRota

The Rascal said:


> Brilliant news.


Thank you Rascal.

I still don't feel at ease, as the whole process between Police and Public Prosecution is still unclear. My mate didn't get confirmation whether the case was referred to Public Prosecution or not before being closed by the Police. The case was resolved / closed within 2 weeks from the date it was raised. The closure was through a release letter deposited by the creditor at the same Police station where the case was raised.

If Police closes the case and if the case was picked up by PP before it was closed at the Police station by the creditor, does this closure at the Police station automatically close PP case as well?
Tried to search DPP's website using the Police case number and it doesn't come up with anything.


----------



## sm105

AlmaRota said:


> If Police closes the case and if the case was picked up by PP before it was closed at the Police station by the creditor, does this closure at the Police station automatically close PP case as well? Tried to search DPP's website using the Police case number and it doesn't come up with anything.


No, once the case is with Public Prosecution then it would need to be closed by that department independently of the police. Police can close a case (eg. concluded investigation), but it may still be open at the Public Prosecutor's office (for prosecution).

Do you know your UID number? If so, you can try applying for a Tourist visa under that UID number. If the visa is approved you are clear - if it is rejected then there is a freeze on that UID and you will need to sort it out. That is one option. Another is for someone with access to the UAE carrier APIS system to submit your name with a departure manifest - if it comes back as anything other than OKTB status, there is a flag.

None of these are foolproof methods though.


----------



## The Rascal

AlmaRota said:


> Thank you Rascal.
> 
> I still don't feel at ease, as the whole process between Police and Public Prosecution is still unclear. My mate didn't get confirmation whether the case was referred to Public Prosecution or not before being closed by the Police. The case was resolved / closed within 2 weeks from the date it was raised. The closure was through a release letter deposited by the creditor at the same Police station where the case was raised.
> 
> If Police closes the case and if the case was picked up by PP before it was closed at the Police station by the creditor, does this closure at the Police station automatically close PP case as well?
> Tried to search DPP's website using the Police case number and it doesn't come up with anything.






sm105 said:


> No, once the case is with Public Prosecution then it would need to be closed by that department independently of the police. Police can close a case (eg. concluded investigation), but it may still be open at the Public Prosecutor's office (for prosecution).
> 
> Do you know your UID number? If so, you can try applying for a Tourist visa under that UID number. If the visa is approved you are clear - if it is rejected then there is a freeze on that UID and you will need to sort it out. That is one option. Another is for someone with access to the UAE carrier APIS system to submit your name with a departure manifest - if it comes back as anything other than OKTB status, there is a flag.
> 
> None of these are foolproof methods though.


And that is the problem, very few foolproof methods, you got to weigh up if it's worth the risk or do you spend money on getting a full report.


----------



## AlmaRota

So how do i check if there is a case with Public Prosecution in relation to that Police case? 
As I said, case was registered and resolved within 2 weeks. It was for a bounced cheque for some rent due by the company I am with.
Police told me the case was fully closed and when checking the immigration system there was no ban / flag.

Very confused right now.


----------



## The Rascal

AlmaRota said:


> So how do i check if there is a case with Public Prosecution in relation to that Police case?


You get someone that knows what they're talking about and the legal process, or you fly and hope for the best.


----------



## AlmaRota

I was hoping someone was in a similar situation and can advise how to check with Dubai Courts / Public Prosecution if there was ever a case opened.

Police case is closed / confirmed so only Dubai Courts / Public prosecution check remaining, to be 100% there isn't something running silently in parallel even if Police case is closed.


----------



## sm105

AlmaRota said:


> I was hoping someone was in a similar situation and can advise how to check with Dubai Courts / Public Prosecution if there was ever a case opened.
> 
> Police case is closed / confirmed so only Dubai Courts / Public prosecution check remaining, to be 100% there isn't something running silently in parallel even if Police case is closed.


The only way to check the status of a case with the Courts is to have the case reference number. If no case was registered there, then there will be no reference number.

Based on the info you provided, there is 99% likelihood that there will be no issue. The 1% contingency can be sorted out by carrying the documentation you have about the Police case being withdrawn. Even if you have an issue, this document should allow a resolution in a few business hours at most.


----------



## AlmaRota

sm105 said:


> The only way to check the status of a case with the Courts is to have the case reference number. If no case was registered there, then there will be no reference number.
> 
> Based on the info you provided, there is 99% likelihood that there will be no issue. The 1% contingency can be sorted out by carrying the documentation you have about the Police case being withdrawn. Even if you have an issue, this document should allow a resolution in a few business hours at most.


Thank you for your response. No, I don't have a case reference number for the Courts, I only have a Police case number, case which was closed by the Police.
Police told my mate that this is a normal rent cheque case which was closed when payment was made and release letter deposited by the creditor / landlord. They could not provide any info about the case being picked up by the Prosecution or not. 
Will carry the documentation with me when i travel back.


----------

